# las vegas awsf show "09"



## hickman (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok, I'm sure that if your a seasoned woodworker or even if your not, you have heard of the AWSF show? It"s only the largest wood show in the states. This year it's in Vegas and being from San Diego I'll be there looking (no drooling) over the machines that I can't live without. I'm going to be there for 4 days and if you haven't been, it will take 3 to 4 days to see it all. I save my large purcheses till the show due to better deals on machines. Not only is there a wood show but did I mention "IT"S IN VEGAS" thats right sin city where What happens in vegas stays in Vegas (exept any and all STDs) LOL. So if you are going and you see a little guy drooling in the machine areas….... it"s probable me.

Smooth cutting

Hickman


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I suspect you won't be the only fellow drooling over the tools, it seems to be a chronic affliction amongst LJs. LOL!


----------



## hickman (Feb 26, 2009)

Well I am getting ready to book my trip and have found out that there are alot of great deals offered like 3 nites and round trip from San Diego and a Disney show one nite for $200.00. I cant believe it but its true. I have also found out that alot of the larger vendors are not going to vegas due to the economy. Hopfully it will still be a good show.

Smooth cutting

Hickman


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hope you had fun out there.


----------



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

Right now, cash is king.


----------



## hickman (Feb 26, 2009)

The AWFS show is in July. 15th to 18th so I hope I do have fun and yes cash is king thats why I love to make offers on the demo equip. Its always 15 to 20% off.


----------



## reuser (Mar 12, 2009)

I am also at the show, with fellow wood lovers, and I will take a few pictures of equipment if anyone wants to see some of the stuff! It is a mind boggling show!


----------

